# MacGeneration App crash !



## cecemf (26 Juillet 2011)

Depuis la derniere mises a jour de l'application de MacGen. l'application ne reafraichie plus les news alors qu'il m'envoie des Push notification il faut que je la force quitte et reouvre pour quelle apparaisse, tres frustrant !


----------



## App2k (19 Août 2011)

Bon il faut au moins que quelqu'un envoie une réponse !
Bon soit tu regarde les avis pour voir si d'autre on ce pb, si oui contacte Macgeneration pour leur dire. Soit tu va manuellement via safari pour consulter macgeneration !


----------



## changpolion (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Depuis la mise à jour j'ai moi aussi un crash de l'appli (juste après le splashscreen) 

Certes j'ai un iPhone 3G qui commence à dater mais la version précédente fonctionnait bien...


----------

